# Question about over active Thyroid



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Ladies, have any of you experienced issues with an over active or hyper-thyroid condition? My wife has been diagnosed but we dont yet know if it is graves disease or less serious. i was trying to equate her condition to her behaviors.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I have hyper-thyroid and it required me long-term medication. Still now I often suffer from great depression at night. Your wife needs lots of love and care from you.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

my mom has hyper-thyrodism. she's nuts without her meds. she'll stay up all night, try to complete a million things at once, and never eats. she's anxious, ansy, and short with people. When she's on her meds she's much more mellow, and actually sleeps.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

I can tell you from personal interaction with a family member who had it and a coworker, that she needs a good doctor and to stay on her meds. Also, don't let her eat too much tofu. Tofu prevents the absorbtion of the medication and therefore, she will be going crazy as if she took nothing at all. My best wishes go out to you, this condition can be heartbreaking if it's not managed properly.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

thank you all. i can assure you eating tofu isnt a problem, but good advice. things seem to be ok since diagnosis. she hasnt lapsed into any major symptomatic issues and she wasnt put on meds. seems like it was a minor thing. thanks again everyone


----------



## Frost (Aug 2, 2010)

It isn't necessarily a major issue. My wife has managed for years taking medication with no serious issues. Her thyroid gland was removed so she will be on medication for life. The main thing is to get tested regularly (simple blood work) so the doctor can adjust the dosage as needed or she will deal with excess energy or lethargy depending on which way it is off.


----------

